# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  CnPack IDE Wizards (CnWizards) 0.9.6.569 Released!

## جواد ملاولی

برای توضیحات بیشتر به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید:
http://www.cnpack.org/showdetail.php?id=679&lang=en

----------

